# Just getting started:



## baker2828 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello,
New to the site and fairly new to smoking but a master at drinking beer.  Reside in Southern Ohio love and enjoy outdoor cooking of all types frying, grilling and smoking.    

Charbroiler offset smoker (bought at Lowes)
Weber 18.5''
Brinkman water smoker 
Charbroiler Gas Grill
Mr. Turkey Deep Fryer (Outdoor)

I do have a problem though and would love to get some input on it.  I have smoked BB Ribs on my Water and Offset smokers.  I usually smoke for about 4-6 hours at around 220 -according to thermometer that came with smokers.  They come off the smoker when the skin has receded from the bones about 1/4 ".  My problem is that no matter what type of rub I use (less or no sugar) my bark gets burnt, they look black as opposed to nice brick Red with a little dark brown.  I mop every 45 with an apple cider vinegar, oil, onion and jalepano liquid but it still seems that before they get done they get burnt.  
I know that I could use foil to solve this but would really like to get the desired effect without foil.  

Sorry for such a long question on the first time I joined but supposed to do ribs this weekend for some guests and would really like to get them right.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, most thermometers that come with the smokers are not
accurate so you need to check that first. Then you might try the 3-2-1 method, why 
not use foil if it takes that to get the results you want?
http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml

On edit you also should follow this thread
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=10546


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Sounds like you're bringing a fair amount of experience to the forum. Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your smokes. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Baker! Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## nocontest (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome!  This is the site that you will find your answers and much much more.  The 3-2-1 method is a winner.  Have you tried Jeff's Rub yet???

If you have not- then I suggest you don't delay the inevitable…  

I have grilled & smoked for many years- now I am at a new plateau- much to the credit of this site.  Welcome again.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 14, 2007)

Baker try the 3-2-1 method works for most everyone that does it. Check out the 5-day e-course also very helpful for future.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 14, 2007)

That was my next investment this week was a probe thermometer that would give me an accurate reading of the internal temp.  The other thought I had was that I usually use Kingsford and get it started with a chimney and put a log or two of cherry or hickory whatever or whatever we have laying in the pile.  When it's time to replenish fuel I have not been getting started but rather throwing right onto the fire box.....this would probably produce black smoke rather than blue smoke...any thoughts???


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 14, 2007)

Baker,

When you get the probe, use it to find out what the actual temp is on the grate you are cooking on.   Don't worry about the internal temp on ribs.

I would prelight the charcoal that was going into the box if you have problems with keeping the temp up, otherwise I would not worry too much about it.  Things like the minion method and gravity feed cookers work by lighting unlit as it is needed.  But to answer the question, yeah, prelit will give you a cleaner smoke, but I don't think that is the source of your problem.  

I think the problem is just the temp.............the guage on your smoker isn't telling you much, you need to find out what the temp is at the grate level.


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!  One test on ribs that I use: using a toothpick....pierce the meat between the ribs....if it goes in really easy they are done.  If you get some resistance...keep cooking.  Try using lump charcoal instead of Kingsford and make sure your wood is seasoned well.  I'm sure others will have some suggestions as well for you.


----------



## gramason (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you might be right and yes I meant to say the internal temp of the smoker not the meat.  Typing at work and trying not to get in trouble can cause spelling and logical mistakes.  I will let everyone know how it turns out this week plus snag some photos if I can figure out how to use my camera.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Looking forward to reading about some of your smokes, and Q Views too!


----------



## dejacks (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome so SMF, you've come to the right place to get info!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 14, 2007)

Another thought what is the best way to handle air-flow, I have heard to keep the chimney wide open while controlling heat with the vent on the firebox or should the top vent on the chimney be closed and fire box wide open?


----------



## jts70 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 14, 2007)

Keep the chimney wide open. Control the heat at the firebox only. If you find you consistently are getting too hot even with the firebox dampers almost closed, you just need to build a smaller fire. Best bet is to never close the chimney if you can help it...........all firebox and fire control.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 14, 2007)

Perhaps that was my problem, I always kept the chimney darn near closed, thinking more smoke was better.  However after reading some other posts might be getting black because of all the stale smoke.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Jungle!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, you want to be able to let the smoke out.  Even if you don't see the smoke (which is pretty much ideal) it will still flavor the food.   Keep that chimney open next time, I think you will be happier with the end result.


----------



## dingle (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the smf Baker! Keep on smokin. Try the 3-2-1 method, the final result made this rookie feel like a champ! I did say champ right? Not chump.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Baker -

Is it burnt or cresole? Taste good or bitter? If it's just burnt sounds like you temps are to high. If it bitter it's the smoke/cresole.

Good luck!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 14, 2007)

welcome to SMF. glad you found us. for spare ribs, i use the 3-2-1 method. i use kingsford briquettes to get my fire started and then wood for heat and flavor. i use jeff's rub (i use it on everything i smoke), and they look good when i pull them out. i don't do bb's, as spares are cheaper and have more meat. you can thank chili's for that.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 14, 2007)

Honestly it's a little of both it's always edible but I have had some real good smoked ribs and know how they should look and taste and mine don't measure up.  A few things I will try this week in my offset smoker to see if I can remedy the situation while smoking BB Ribs.
I am going to leave the Chimney stack open and adjust heat with fire box.
Purchase a Probe Thermometer (to monitor heat a little more closer).
Purchase some lump charcoal as opposed to Kingsford.
If it fails this time go to what seems to be everybodies perferred method the 3-2-1.
One question what is the primary cause of Cresote and what is the best way to eliminate or prevent it?


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Heh...don't I know it!  Welcome to SMF, and I think yerproblem will go away with the good 'mometer.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 14, 2007)

Thick smoke and poor airflow.  This explains it better than I could

http://bbq.about.com/od/barbecuehelp/f/f062904a.htm


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

All good advice given in the previous posts... I too, think you had a combination of both too much smoke and probably too much heat. Get that digital - I highly suggest the Maverick ET-73 dual probe, as you can measure both chamber temps and meat temps (don't need internal temps for ribs, but many other meats you will).

Place a chimney of unlit lump in your firebox. Add a chimney of lit lump to that, along with a few chunks of your favorite wood. As was said earlier, open the chimney all the way! Get the unit up to temp and wait a bit for the smoke to settle down, place your meats on the grates and adjust the temp with only the firebox vent. 

Good luck!


----------



## redtab78 (Nov 14, 2007)

While I too am new to smokeing using charcoal/wood, I have cooked ribs on my gas grill with one side burner on and a pan of wood on top of it...

I used the 3-2-1 method all the time, with perfect results, 3 hours smoking, 2 hours wrapped in foil (I add 1/2 cup orange juice over the meat), then one hour unwrapped....

hope that helps...


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site, you came to the right place. Now get them ribs smokin and post some pics. LOL


----------

